# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Amitryptiline

## katje45

Amitryptiline wordt in een lage dosering gebruikt als pijnbestrijding. Dit middel is van origine een tricyclische antidepressivum.

Wie gebruikt dit middel en wat zijn de ervaringen?

Mijn eigen ervaring is nl. negatief. Kreeg hoge koorts en keelpijn van dit middel, tot 2 x toe. Mag dit middel dan ook niet meer gebruiken. Maar er zijn mensen bij wie dit goed helpt. Ben benieuwd naar de reacties.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey collega  :Wink: 

Ik heb ook giga negatieve ervaringen met de Amitryptiline. Ook ik mag ze niet meer gebruiken van mijn arts.
Ik kreeg ze voorgeschreven van hem in verband met (zenuw)pijnen in mijn buik. 
Nadat ik het een aantal dagen had geslikt, begon de ellende. Misselijk, braken, duizelig, flauwvallen, zweten, trillen, hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn. Het werd zelfs zo erg dat ik op een gegeven moment niet meer normaal op mijn benen kon staan, en ondersteunt moest worden als ik naar het toilet ging!! Ik heb toen direct het slikken van die medicatie moeten staken. Dus ook mijn ervaring met deze medicijn is zeer negatief. (evenals de Efexor)


liefs, xxx
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hoi Dey,

Ook al een negatieve ervaring met amitryptilline. Ging dus ook al niet goed met Efexor. Echt balen.

----------

